# Ford 860 Spin on Oil Filter



## buffaloman1967 (Dec 14, 2014)

I am searching for the correct spin on oil filter for my 860 gas tractor. The PO had a filter that covered the entire cartridge (?) area. My local NAPA sold me a 1515 Gold . It mounted as shown in picture.


















Local New Holland dealer had 2 filters listed as OEM the larger diameter filter # is 86546606. It is 4 1/4" dia x 4' tall.

What is the correct filter? :? :?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks to me like the PO installed a spin on filter kit like the following.
https://www.steinertractor.com/FDS1720-Spin-On-Oil-Filter-Adapter-Kit


----------



## buffaloman1967 (Dec 14, 2014)

If that is the case, why is there such a wide difference in the filter diameter and the "collar "? you would think the design would be a better fit.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Look at the parts list:
https://partstore.agriculture.newho...2e2ca49c&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr65433ar361537
There are two filters and it is not clear which filter fits what.

The shorter filter at New Holland is #86546606, at NAPA that is:
www.nfhconnect.com/Lookup/PartDetail?Part=161629&Brand=NAP&hb=688

The longer filter at New Holland is #86546614, at NAPA it is:
www.nfhconnect.com/Lookup/PartDetail?Part=28159&Brand=NAP&hb=688

NAPA 1515:
www.nfhconnect.com/Lookup/PartDetail?Part=177911&Brand=NAP&hb=688

They all have the same thread and gasket dimensions. 1452 has a higher burst pressure than the others, that could indicate that it is sturdier. NAPA recommends 1452, so I would go for that.

The engine had from factory the cartridge filter with a cover and a seal against the engine block. Now it has a conversion kit for a spin-on filter and the sealing surface is the gasket, like on all spin-on filters.

What is not fitting?


----------



## buffaloman1967 (Dec 14, 2014)

The filter was fitting and sealed, no leaks. It just looked strange compared to the original cartridge area. 
Since I started this thread, I received many suggestions from other sources. All of them suggested filters about the same size as the 1452, with one exception. That was New Holland, they listed 2 filters: one similar to the 1452 plus another larger in diameter but shorter in height. Since the majority suggest the 1452, I'll go with that. 

Thanks for your thorough reply


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe the shorter filter has to do with less room for the filter when you have some equipment like a loader?

There are those with bigger difference in diameter:
https://waggatractorparts.com/ecommerce/product/117-fhk3501


----------

